# Can't move on as clinic say I should continue progesterone - HELP



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I guess I just needed to rant / ask for some advice, as I can't speak to anyone at my clinic - they just email me. 

Basically I tested positive (urine test) on OTD, and continued to do urine tests very couple of days - the line looked like it was fading, so the clinic suggested that I did a blood test. I got 8.8 hcg levels - and would have been about 5 weeks at that point. I then started testing negative on pregnancy tests. 

To me, that indicates that I am no longer pregnant, but my clinic want me to do another blood test a week on from the last one before I stop taking my progesterone. 

I have had some spotting, but no bleeding, but I think that is because I am still taking the progesterone. 

Can anyone explain to me why I should carry on with the progesterone, as right now I am thinking that I might just ignore my clinic's advice and stop - this whole process has been devastating and exhausting enough without dragging it out needlessly any further. 

Sorry for the rant and thanks for any advice xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm sure their procedure is intended to protect people - so those in your situation can a) be sure it couldn't have continued, b) not sue the clinic and c) have time to come to terms with it. 

it's your body stop the progesterone if you want to. if it was me i'd take it til they said though.
i found out i m/ced on 21st dec but took progesterone until 28th so i didn't m/c at christmas. it won't do you any harm to continue a few days. but it is up to you.

so sorry for your loss, massive hug


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply goldbunny. 

I am so sorry for your December loss. It was hard enough at 5 weeks,  I cannot imagine how tough it must be at 12 weeks. I hope you are doing okay? 

I decided to email a fertility specialist friend of mine and she came back with some useful information (which I wish my clinic has given me really). She said that my clinic are doing the right thing by rechecking the blood level in a week to see what it is, but that they should be honest with me as this isnt going to be a healthy ongoing pregnancy. They will just want to check that my hormone level comes to below 5 as sometimes static or slowly dropping hcgs can be sign of ectopic. (Although she doesn't think I have this as my hcg levels have obviously dropped quite rapidly to go from a positive to a negative result). She seems to think it is reasonable for me to stop the progesterone, so I have decided to do this. Mentally, I really need to draw a line under this, and I just can't do that whilst I am still taking the progestereone. 

Anyway - thanks again for your reply. 

Jenny xx


----------

